# Είδατε εσείς αλλαγή στην ταχύτητα;



## nickel (Feb 5, 2010)

Πριν από μερικές ημέρες είχε ανακοινωθεί ότι ένας νέος ελληνικός κόμβος διασύνδεσης θα φέρει πιο κοντά τους πάροχους της ελληνικής επικράτειας και δεν θα χρειάζεται οι ζητήσεις που κάνουμε σε ελληνικές ιστοσελίδες να εξυπηρετούνται μέσω Αλάσκας, ας πούμε. Αν θέλετε την τεχνολογική ακρίβεια σ' αυτά που λέω, διαβάστε π.χ. εδώ:
http://www.hbnews.gr/permalink/23789.html
Η λειτουργία του νέου κόμβου διασύνδεσης θεωρείται καθοριστικής σημασίας για το πολύ γρήγορο σερφάρισμα στις ελληνικές ιστοσελίδες, καθώς πλέον όλη η τηλεπικοινωνιακή κίνηση από έναν εγχώριο πάροχο Ίντερνετ θα καταλήγει απευθείας σε έναν άλλο εγχώριο πάροχο, χωρίς να χρειάζεται να πάει στο εξωτερικό και να επιστρέψει, όπως συμβαίνει τώρα (π.χ. μέσω Λονδίνου ή Γερμανίας).

Ουσιαστικά, με τη λειτουργία του νέου κόμβου διασύνδεσης μειώνεται ο χρόνος που απαιτείται για να εμφανιστεί μία ελληνική ιστοσελίδα στην οθόνη του χρήστη.


Η δική μου απορία: Είδε κανείς από σας βελτίωση στις ταχύτητες σε κάποιον από τους ελληνικούς τόπους που επισκέπτεστε συχνά και που μπορείτε να εικάσετε ότι εξυπηρετείται από ντόπιους σέρβερ; (Όχι, η Λεξιλογία δεν εξυπηρετείται από ντόπιους.)


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 5, 2010)

Να αναφέρουμε το αντίθετο μπορούμε; Δηλαδή, με την ευκαιρία θέλω να ρωτήσω αν έχετε προσέξει ότι το in.gr εδώ και λίγες μέρες ανοίγει απελπιστικά αργά, ή μόνο σ' εμένα συμβαίνει αυτό.


----------



## diceman (Feb 5, 2010)

+1 Alexandra 
Καθυστερήσεις σε διάφορους ιστότοπους.


----------



## danae (Feb 5, 2010)

+2 Alexandra


----------

